# Handlebar harness and a truss fork?



## AJT (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone use a harness with a Jones truss fork.

Pics/ chat/ ideas

Cheers Andy


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

What do you mean by "harness" Andy?


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

AJT said:


> Anyone use a harness with a Jones truss fork.
> 
> Pics/ chat/ ideas
> 
> Cheers Andy


Pictures are a great idea, as I have no idea what any of this looks like.


----------



## riverfever (Jun 26, 2007)

Davy, here's a thread that talks a lot about truss style forks. 

Andy, I'll assume that by harness you mean some type of front roll bag to carry stuff (be it from Carousel, Revelate, or even just a compression bag strapped on). I think you could make it work on a Jones. I think the Jones is more curvy than something like a Blacksheep or McClung but I think it could still work. I haven't seen many guys do it but that doesn't mean it can't be done. Maybe they just didn't wanna cover up all those curves? I also think that your stem and handlebar choice is going to matter too. A curvy Jones bar would bring the attachment points a lot further out than a straight bar.


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey AJT,

I was looking at Jeff Jones' web page and saw a couple pictures in his gallery.


----------



## fleetwood (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd like to learn more about that headlight.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Scott at Porcelain Rocket has a Jones spaceframe and truss fork. He was building bags for it so I'm sure he's worked out the best way to load the bike. Might be worth asking him.

Custom Bicycle Bags from Porcelain Rocket

Jeff Jones Spaceframe - a set on Flickr


----------



## Bearbait (Jan 14, 2004)

"Handlebar Harness" is a Revelate product we've been making for the last 4 years. It works fine on truss forks since there is even better bracing than traditional forks along the bottom for stability. You just have to deal with the usual cable issues.
The new version will be available sometime in June.
Cheers,
Eric


----------



## sfelter (Dec 19, 2006)

Eric has an excellent point that, because of the structure of the truss fork, there is definitely some extra support built into the design of the fork. That said, I would recommend that any sort of bag be of a small-ish diameter (say 6" or less), for as the diameter grows the bag will move forward away from the the headtube of the bike, as it will not fit into the triangle created by the forward arcing trusses. Most of the commonly available handlebar bags rely on some sort of strap around the headtube.

The pictures above (with all the CDW gear) demonstrate this point quite well. 

Scott


----------



## AJT (Nov 9, 2007)

6" will be tough as it'll be for my packraft for some of my trips.

But those side bags look the bomb, bet they cost the same as a rocket though.

maybe i'll try a bit of MYOG

Andy


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

I like my truss fork for the way it supports my bar roll. No bouncing or wobble at all. I have to fold my bivi bag and mattress a bit narrower than normal to clear the controls due to the H-bars, but overall it's a very stable and compact system. I made a simple strap system that tensions from the rider's position and grips the bar to prevent twisting. PM me if you want details.




DSCN8499 by james-o, on Flickr


----------

